# [Aporte] Analizador de antena HF-UHF de VK5JST



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola,

Hace rato consideré la posibilidad de un analizador de antena casero aunque nunca encaré nada. Buscando otra cosa que nada que ver con esto me topé con un proyecto interesante de título *Poor man's SWR Analyser* que trabaja hasta 39 Mhz. El proyecto me pareció muy interesante así que a penas lo vi corrí a postear esto.

Aca la url: http://pe2er.nl/PoorMansSWRanalyser/index.htm

Espero les sea de utilidad.

Saludos,


----------



## joakiy (Jun 13, 2010)

Ya se lo que hacer con el tester que compré a los chinos jeje


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 13, 2010)

jaja es más barato comprar el tester y destriparlo que solo el instrumento de aguja.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 13, 2010)

Efectivamente DJ_Glenn, compré uno de esos para hacer un vúmetro.

Por cierto ¿has probado el analizador de antena?

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 13, 2010)

La verdad que todavía no he tenido tiempo y la verdad que por razones de tiempo también el vco lo debería hacer para la banda de 88 a 108 mhz que es donde más trabajo.

Ahora, viendo este circuito, alguien que tenga idea de pics tranquilamente puede implementar un display que muestre la frecuencia del vco (sin depender de un frecuencimetro externo), que muestre la reflejada y relacione la impedancia. Todo con lectura directa en un display... así se matan unos cuantos pájaros de un tiro. La verdad que como instrumento para salir del paso, o sea sin demasiadas pretenciones está bueno el proyecto. Al menos por algunas semanas queda en mi lista de pendientes.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 13, 2010)

Dado a la gran cantida de armónicos de la cuadrada, pueden colocarle un filtro y "elegir" el espectro de VHF (con un poco mas de amplificación, claro está).

Tendrian que cambiar el "detector" por un AD8307 (no se si lo escribi bien, es un det. logaritmico de ~90db de rango dinámico 0,001Mhz-500Mhz).

Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Dic 31, 2012)

Saludos compas, en esta ocasión os presento un proyecto que estaré haciendo. 

El analizador de antenas de *VK5JST*, trabaja desde HF hasta UHF. El archivo esta adjunto en pdf, y en español. Fue traducido por el colega *EA2SN*


​

Saludos c


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 7, 2013)

EXCELENTE, Dejo otro que estoy armando, (un poco mas sensillito) aunque con problemas por el trafo pero es por un tema mio de capricho y hace que no sea lineal en todo HF , )

http://www.vk6fh.com/vk6fh/fdobridge.htm

Saludos!


----------



## lsedr (Ene 7, 2013)

gracias por compartir fredd2

Yo estoy pensando hacerlo pero estoy reuniendo los componentes y ademas ando con unos SDR que estoy montando. pero este está en  la lista de espera para probarlo... jjejeje

saludos c


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 9, 2013)

yo estoy pensando usar un sintonizador de conversor de tv , que oscila de 600 mhz a 1100 mhz , y se mezcla con un oscilador de 600 mhz , sale una señal de 1-500 mhz , y amplificarla y ponerle un agc para que sea lineal la potencia y despues mandarla al puente , esto mandarla al puente , vamos a ver como anda , saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 10, 2013)

Aca les dejo el links de un analizador de antenas digital para la banda de HF , http://yd1chs.wordpress.com/2010/10...nna-analyser-hpmaa-vector-methode-1st-report/


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 10, 2013)

Este es un analizador de antenas , que cubre de 1-500 mhz , mejor dicho hay 2 modelo uno de HF y otro de VHF-UHF , voy a ver si me hago el mas simple , y facil que es el de VHF-UHF , donde mas hago mediciones, espero que alguien tambien lo haga.saludos
http://www.users.on.net/ ~ endsodds / vhfuhfan.htm


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 17, 2013)

no se puede acceder al ultimo link elektrocom
Saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 17, 2013)

hola fred , ahora no lo puedo abrir yo tampoco , pero , es el mismo que vos tenes , traducido al español , por la foto que veo ,en el primer mensaje tuyo , habria que poner el circuito por si alguien lo quiere hacer ,yo voy a probar primero con un sintonizador de television y despues con un sintonizador de un conversot de tv , no se cuando lo voy a hacer , ya que andas con los SDR , fijate en esta pagina que hay muchos proyectos para hacer , http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/rtl-sdr , yo tambien me quiero meter a experimentar con los SDR , saludos



ahora aparecio la parte del ciruito completo, si , es el mismo , no lo habia visto ante , porque demora en habrir-.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola elektrocom el principal problema de mezclar las señales de los osciladores es las señales de las mezclas que tienes a la salida del mezclador estas te pueden dar lecturas falsas si no hay un buen filtro pasa bajos,el circuito puente no sabe discriminar una frecuencia de otra.
Por otro lado esta el problema del agc tiene que ser un amplificador que de unos +10 dbm entre 1 y 500 Mhz un infierno de amplificador y encima controlado por agc,
En el MFJ 259/269 /VK5JST se usa un mosfet "MFJ" o un transistor en el "VK5JST" ( este ultimo es una copia del MFJ con componentes mas discretos ) para controlar la potencia del oscilador.
 Con menos potencia que eso cuando conectes una antena al equipo te indica lecturas falsas al captar señales de radio en distintas frecuencias, AM comercial,HF , VHF, FM recuerda que el detector del puente es con diodos, eso se soluciono al aparecer los VNA hay muy buenos proyectos en la red.


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 18, 2013)

hola. homebew , si conosco los mfj , y los vna , estan muy caros para hacer , no vi ningun vna barato de vhf-uhf , no si se vos encontraste algo para hacer , pero estoy pensando a ver si se puede sacar la señal del oscilador de un SDR , que son baratos y despues amplificarla , con un agc , a transistores y didos , en la pagina de s53mv , en la parte de un analizador de espectro esta  un amplificador y agc , tengo instrumental para poder chequeear los oscilador hasta 10 giga , pero todo esto es proyecto y no tengo mucho tiempo para realizarlo , y armarlo , tendria que tener mas hora el dia , jeje



lo ideal seria conseguir el Si570 como oscilador , el problema es conseguilo, y es medio caro.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 23, 2013)

elektrocom dijo:


> hola. homebew , si conosco los mfj , y los vna , estan muy caros para hacer , no vi ningun vna barato de vhf-uhf , no si se vos encontraste algo para hacer , pero estoy pensando a ver si se puede sacar la señal del oscilador de un SDR , que son baratos y despues amplificarla , con un agc , a transistores y didos , en la pagina de s53mv , en la parte de un analizador de espectro esta  un amplificador y agc , tengo instrumental para poder chequeear los oscilador hasta 10 giga , pero todo esto es proyecto y no tengo mucho tiempo para realizarlo , y armarlo , tendria que tener mas hora el dia , jeje
> 
> 
> 
> lo ideal seria conseguir el Si570 como oscilador , el problema es conseguilo, y es medio caro.



yo ya he comprado varios Si570 para mis proyectos SDR y cuestan unos 55 dolares...

saludos c



homebrew dijo:


> Hola elektrocom el principal problema de mezclar las señales de los osciladores es las señales de las mezclas que tienes a la salida del mezclador estas te pueden dar lecturas falsas si no hay un buen filtro pasa bajos,el circuito puente no sabe discriminar una frecuencia de otra.
> Por otro lado esta el problema del agc tiene que ser un amplificador que de unos +10 dbm entre 1 y 500 Mhz un infierno de amplificador y encima controlado por agc,
> En el MFJ 259/269 /VK5JST se usa un mosfet "MFJ" o un transistor en el "VK5JST" ( este ultimo es una copia del MFJ con componentes mas discretos ) para controlar la potencia del oscilador.
> Con menos potencia que eso cuando conectes una antena al equipo te indica lecturas falsas al captar señales de radio en distintas frecuencias, AM comercial,HF , VHF, FM recuerda que el detector del puente es con diodos, eso se soluciono al aparecer los VNA hay muy buenos proyectos en la red.



saludos homebrew, quisiera que subas aquí los analizadores de antena que has hecho para tener mejor calidad de información.. yo he querido hacer el de este post pero luego lo vi un poco obsoleto. quiero uno con frecuencimetro LCD.

73's


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 24, 2013)

Pienso, que cuando uno no tiene instrumental, no hay nada obsoleto, el mas humilde y simple instrumento se vuelve una herramienta muy valiosa, saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 24, 2013)

moises calderon dijo:


> Pienso, que cuando uno no tiene instrumental, no hay nada obsoleto, el mas humilde y simple instrumento se vuelve una herramienta muy valiosa, saludos.



si tienes razón, pero para hacer este proyecto que funcione bien hay que tener el vumetro específico que se indica ya que me comuniqué con el que tradujo el documento del inglés al español y eso me dijo. de otra forma hay que recalcular valores.

Esto me informó el amigo *EA2SN* 

"El medidor estaba especificado de esa manera porque en Australia hay una gran cadena de distribución electrónica que lo tiene en catálogo y se puede conseguir con relativa facilidad. De esa manera el calibrado está hecho.

Con otro medidor de características muy diferentes posiblemente habría que ajustar los valores de R4, R5, R6, R7, R8, P1, TP1 y TP2. Eso sí, interesa que sea relativamente sensible. Quizá la ruta más 
económica sea canibalizar un polímetro analógico barato. La escala se puede adaptar al medidor que tengas. Una opción es copiar el gráfico en Photoshop o programa similar y deformarlo estirándolo y 
encogiéndolo hasta que coincida más o menos con la carátula de tu medidor. Luego se imprime y se pega sobre la carátula anterior y ya lo tienes.

Otra opción sería usar un programa para definir carátulas, como Galva:
http://www.egloff.eu/images/Techniques/SWR-chart/Galva_187-3L1.zip
en el que puedes definir la carátula como a tí te guste."

por eso no lo he hecho porque no tengo el vumetro y no quiero andar recalculando otra vez. mejor tengo pensando hacer uno con frecuencimetro LCD y PIC


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hola, lo unico que perdes es la escala grafica dada por el autor, puede ir cualquier instrumento sin retocar nada, y para recalcular la escala solo te hace faltan un par de resistencias de 50,75, 100 y 150 ohms, (1:1 1:5 2, 3 etc de ROE) y listo, si esta bien echo el artilugio eso seria lineal (siempre y cuando las resistencias sean de baja inductancia, pero para lo que nos ocupa, cualquiera de carbon o metalfilm va).
La pega mas grande que tiene los puentes resistivos es que hay que usarlos con baja potencia...cosa que no todos los equipos disponen para regularla de 0 a max.
Saludos!


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 25, 2013)

Amigo Isedr, ensamblé dicho  analizador, y efectivamente, el problema se presentó con el instrumento de medida o Meter, coincido con freedd2, en todo lo que ha expresado, en la red hay  varios instrumentos con  frecuencimetro y display, lamentablemente, su rango no llega en mi caso para la banda de Fm que me interesa, y por otra los componentes que son dificiles de obtener, y el Hex del microcontrolador, casi nunca funciona correctamente, saludos.


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 25, 2013)

hola. en este poyecto no estariamos usando el ad8307 , no nos sirve , porque usamos un puente de impedancias , para usarlo tenriamos que usar cuplas de potencia directa y reflejada , como un watimetro, saludos



para dj gleen , podes hacer un analizador de antena en la gama 88-108 usando esos trtansmisores de mp3 , agregandcole un poco de potencia  y hacerlo pasar por el watimetro digital que puse el enlace en varios proyectos en el foro , a mi me falta hacer el watimetro digital , la  parte de rf ya la tengo lista  en esa frecuencia  , saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 25, 2013)

Hola. moise , cual analizador ensamblaste , por lo que decis debe ser el de hf , que usa micro , es ese u otro , saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 25, 2013)

Amigo, ensamble el de este post; el que tiene micro, no lo hice porque no conseguí los componentes, y si efectivamente solo llegaba a 30 mhz, no servia para mis propósitos, así  que ya no hice el esfuerzo.
saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 25, 2013)

elektrocom dijo:


> hola. en este poyecto no estariamos usando el ad8307 , no nos sirve , porque usamos un puente de impedancias , para usarlo tenriamos que usar cuplas de potencia directa y reflejada , como un watimetro, saludos



Pila con esos Tx, hace un tiempo le metí un analizador de espectros y parecía mas un generador de ruido que un generador de una señal "limpia".

Te recomiendo al menos intercalar un filtro pasabajos.

Saludos!


----------



## macariof (Mar 25, 2013)

estoy pensando hacerlo para la banda de fm ya estoy  reuniendo las piezas un tester chino de los baratos   y de oscilador usare un transmisor de carro lo voy a amplificar con un mosfet rd01hvf1 y a ver cómo me sale espero probarlo pronto  
saludos.


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 25, 2013)

por lo menos el que yo estoy usando le he agregado potencia hasta 15 watt con un rd15hvf , en banda ancha sin ajustes , y solamente un filtro pi a la salida , y estoy calibrando las antenas poniendoles un watimetro , en el analizador se ven solamente las armonicas 2 y 3 , muy atenuadas , tambien tengo uno hecho con un sintetizador bh1415 , a este le voy a reducir la potencia para usarlo con el puente , vere como anda , saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 25, 2013)

yo estoy usando para calibrar antenas en forma rapida , un mp3 con un amplificador banda ancha con rd15 en la estapa final ,  y un roimetro , a veces tambien uso un sintetizador con bh1415 , le voy a sacar la ultima etapa y mandarlo al  puente a ver como anda , y ponerlo en una caja , para que me sea portatil , saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 26, 2013)

Buenas noches! VK5JST, ofrece un kit, llamado "aerial analyzer", el cual consiste en un analizador de antenas basado en un picaxe, el cual representa la informacion necesaria de cada medicion.

Ofrece el kit completo o los componentes que queramos. Yo he adquirido solo el PCB y el micro.

Aqui la web: http://www.users.on.net/~endsodds/analsr.htm

Fuerte abrazo. CX6DRA


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola alexus , no se de donde sos , pero podrias sacar una copia de la placa , y enviarla al foro , mas o menos para hacer el impreso , otra cosa , el software  del pic esta disponible o solamente el pic programado , porque no vi para descargarlo , estaba viendo que se puede usar la parte del puente y con el pic y el display para hacer mediciones en vhf y uhf , poniendo un prescaler , como dijo por ahi el colega español que tradujo la vercion inglesa , poniendo los osciladores para esas bandas que es donde yo mas trabajo , ¡cuanto te salio la placa y el pic? , porque por aca esta medio dificil hacer compras a otros paises , saludos



encontre los codigos del pic , pero no se si se necesita un programador especial  , lo voy a consultar, y si se consigue en argentina ese pic .


----------

